# Get Your Own Subforum!



## HMF

*Post several projects here and we will give you your own subforum!*


----------



## petcnc

Nelson I have posted several projects at "NEW MEMBER PROJECTS F" was that the right procedure to get my own subforum?


----------



## HMF

Ok, I will check into that. Thanks.


----------



## zmotorsports

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but this is a GREAT idea Nelson.  Having sub-categories for members who routinely post projects.  Fantastic.

Mike


----------



## Boswell

BGHanson should have a sub-forum. I am sure he has posted more than 10 projects.


----------



## WobblyHand

What is the threshold for having one's own subforum?  6? 10 projects?  How does one apply for one?


----------

